# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  De pil

## crossantje

hallo,

ik slik nog niet zo heel lang de pil. ik ben pas aan mijn tweede strip begonnen. ik slik hem soms om 10 uur in de avond en soms om 11 uur of later in de avond. nu heb ik voor de eerste gevreeen zonder condoom. omdat het mijn eerste keer was ben ik toch bang dat ik misschien zwanger ben. kan dit? en wat moet ik dan doen?

groetjes,

----------


## MissMolly

Bij de tweede strip ben je gewoon beschermd.
Een uurtje verschil maakt bij de meeste pillen niet zo heel veel uit, en als je geen minipil hebt, of aan de bovengrens van het veilige gewicht voor die pil zit, kan het over het algemeen geen kwaad als je hem minder dan 6 uur te laat slikt.
Maar wen je toch liever aan om hem op een vaste tijd te nemen, dan loop je geen risico, en dan heb je ook de minste kans dat je hem een keer vergeet.

----------

